# PA/OH Muskie and Pike Fishing



## Jmoses1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello, I am a new member here and am glad to be a part of this forum. I would love to know if anyone fishes western Pennsylvania or Eastern Ohio for Muskie or Pike. Any information on specific location, lure selection, and time of year or day would be appreciated. Within the past year I have become infatuated with the thought of a record muskie or pike. I have only caught a few small muskie, while I've landed a dozen or so nice sized pike. I am proud to say all were released safely. Any information would be nice and much thanks!


----------



## toolman (Aug 18, 2007)

I cant really be of much help-I too would like to find some good pike fishing close to home but not much where I live. I usually end up driving north to one of the many lakes in New York state.

Have you tried Presque Isle Bay? I heard thats good for pike as well as muskies. I hope to find out here in a few weeks if I can get away from my job for a few days.


----------

